# new Penang Discus from Rick



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

just got my 12 new Penang Eruptions Discus, from Rick @ Canadian Aqua Farms. these are 5" - 5.5" size. don't let the pics decieve you. great buy Rick, Thanks..they are in a 76gal tank with a Fluval 405, and a Fluval 4+ inturnal, a Fluval 250watt heater(l hate it, l need a titanium from Rick) and a air wall. their tankmates are 2 Corries and soon a Pleco (but a good one). feeding them 3x a day. And they are eating every thing. with my other discus, they are picky, only frozen bloodwrom. so over the last 2 years, l have bought all sorts of different dried foods for the discus. they wouldn't even touch it. but the Penang Eruptions eat it all. so don't forget that these are all 5" -5.5" ya. so here are a few crappy pics and a crappy vid.















and the video. anyone have a decent background, like a rocky riverbed.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That must have cost you an arm and a leg 0__0 Beautiful fish!


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

just an arm. thats OK l have 2. l am in need of a decent background. any one 4'x2'. river rock or that type of look.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice! Stepping up your discus game eh Ray? haha


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

yup. out with the lower quality, in with the good. we will see what happens in the future.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the photos and video, they look even better in your tank. I'm glad Forrest was able to track them down for us.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

discusdude said:


> just got my 12 new Penang Eruptions Discus, from Rick @ Canadian Aqua Farms. these are 5" - 5.5" size. don't let the pics decieve you. great buy Rick, Thanks..they are in a 76gal tank with a Fluval 405, and a Fluval 4+ inturnal, a Fluval 250watt heater(l hate it, l need a titanium from Rick)


Beautiful fish. WOW 12 eruptions.you must have broke the bank  I have just one beautiful male and he is the favourite discus in my fishroom  You mention the titanium heaters.......I still need another one as well. RICK, any word when you will receive some more ?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice additions and you are right, this batch of fish from Rick are super aggressive eaters, it's awesome


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

l just added 2 L135 pleos. they are doing great. and if l ever see them again, enjoy the wood work. they looked good as they swam to the woodwork, l havn't seen them again.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

discusdude said:


> yup. out with the lower quality, in with the good. we will see what happens in the future.


You can't go wrong going the good quality route!! You will appreciate them more. Nice group of fish you got from Rick!


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

they look awsome in the tank..a little skiddish still, but they will come around..and have quiet an apitite. It looks like they will devour any type of discus food. way to go.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Jealous but still resisting


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

paint it black or diy a 3d one.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

looking forward to geting my 135gal up and going. should be in the next week or 2. The discus will love the extra room, and in the future there might be stingrays swimming around the bottom. not the near future, the wallet is a little depleted right now. But big dreams for this tank. l still need a good riverbed background, but now l need a 6' one. going to paint the bottom blue.


----------

